# Keaton Beach



## Jwsisson (Nov 12, 2015)

Headed down next week for some big pond fishing. 
Anyone been down or talked to anyone who has?
Thanks


----------



## cableguychris (Nov 13, 2015)

I am heading down tonight for the weekend. I will try and remember to get you a report next week. Hopefully a good report


----------



## Jwsisson (Nov 13, 2015)

*Keaton beach*

Thanks


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 22, 2015)

Headed down next weekend anyone have any new reports


----------



## Jwsisson (Nov 22, 2015)

*Keaton beach*

I down here now.  We have caught limit of trout
Last 3 days.  With a few good reds mixed in.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice. I always leave thanksgiving evening and fish through the weekend. The last couple of years we have done real good. Maybe the bite will stay hot for awhile. Thanks for the update..


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 22, 2015)

Jwsisson said:


> I down here now.  We have caught limit of trout
> Last 3 days.  With a few good reds mixed in.



North or south.  How deep?


----------



## Jwsisson (Nov 24, 2015)

*Keaton beach*

North 3-4 ft


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jwsisson said:


> North 3-4 ft



Thanks,  Looks like Friday is out.  Saturday iffy.


----------



## Jwsisson (Nov 25, 2015)

*Keaton beach*

We r back home did really good fri-Sunday limit 
each day. Monday was Tuff water temp dropped from 
69 to 60 we managed 8 trout 1 red.
Tuesday water dropped to 56. We fished 4 hrs
with 1 trout.


----------



## Georgia27 (Nov 25, 2015)

North.  Mouth of Yates creek!!!! 3-4ft. 3" New penny gulp shrimp.  Under popping cork!  White jerk shad worked good too!  Caught 4x the fish under popping cork verses tightlining.   Limited out both days of the past weekend on trout and reds.  Even caught a black drum and a couple keeper rock bass!


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 26, 2015)

Any size on the keepers. We are heading out this evening going to fish till  monday I hope the fishing is good.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 30, 2015)

My son said you had to hide behind a tree to keep from catching them yesterday.  Limit of Specs,  caught some sand trout and some spanish.

I was going today but had boat trouble.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 30, 2015)

I heard the marina closed down today. Didn't believe it but have heard it from a couple people. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 30, 2015)

Well just came along this on the website so I guess it's true.

http://keatonbeachmarina.com/


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not surprising.


----------



## Jwsisson (Dec 1, 2015)

*Keaton beach*

Not surprising at all.  Sea Hag did a terrible job running it.  Never had any help & ran all the local folks off.  Been going there 20 years never had any problems until they took over


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 2, 2015)

My Father in law is down there now and said the story is, someone has picked up the lease and it reopens next month.


----------



## 311smith (Dec 6, 2015)

I tried to put the real story on here but the moderators banned it. If you guys want to know the whole story pm me or email.


----------

